# Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter ​*
*Die Tierrechtsorganisation PETA bekam von der Ludwig-Windthorst-Schule in Glandorf Grenzen aufgezeigt: 
Für die Schule sind die Kinder und deren Wohl wichtiger als die PETA-Propaganda!
Es wird also weiter Angelangebote an der Schule geben. Obwohl PETA die Schule FÄLSCHLICHERWEISE für die Aufgabe des Angel-Angebotes lobte.*

PETA versucht ja allüberall Angelangebote an Schulen oder über Gemeinden und Städte zu verhindern und Einfluss auf Lehrer und Schulen zu nehmen.

Der Fall in Osnabrück, als ein PETA wohl  nahestehender Mitarbeiter der Stadt das Ferienpassangeln streichen wollte, ist sicher noch bekannt:
Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass 

Ebenso wie Dirk "Saza" Sazalowski den Kampf gegen die Aufgabe der Angelangebot aufnahm und zusammen mit Anglerverein NWA (NWA) und Anglerverband Niedersachsen (AVN) da PETA eine Schlappe beibringen konnte.

Was auch wir entsprechend würdigten:
Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Dirk Sazalowski

Auch wie PETA versuchte, an Schulen Einfluss zu gewinnen, darüber haben wir berichtet:
PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf


*Der Fall Glandorf*
Und nun kann ich von einem Fall berichten, in welchem sich PETA  einmal mehr blamiert hat, gefunden in der Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung:
*Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter *
https://www.noz.de/lokales/glandorf...t-ins-leere-glandorfer-schueler-angeln-weiter

PETA lobte die Ludwig-Windthorst-Schule in Glandorf, weil sie meinten, die Schule würde wegen ihrer Tierrechtspropaganda die Angel-AG streichen.

Johannes Wolken ist der für die Angel-AG zuständige Lehrer. Er stellt klar, dass es REIN ORGANISATORISCHE GRÜNDE wären, warum es momentan keine Angelgruppe gäbe. 

Übe die Arbeitsweise von PETA macht er sich auch Gedanken:


> _Wolken wunderte sich, dass die Organisation Peta (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals) überhaupt von Ausfall des Angel Angebots weiß. Denn mit der Schule habe die Organisation vor der Veröffentlichung ihrer Pressemitteilung nicht Kontakt aufgenommen._



Und nun musste PETA ÖFFENTLICH zurück rudern:


> _*Zurückgerudert
> *
> Die Tierrechtsorganisation ruderte dann auch nach einem Tag wieder zurück: „Wie uns inzwischen mitgeteilt wurde, steht die Entscheidung der Schule, die Angel-AG zur Zeit nicht stattfinden zu lassen, nicht in Zusammenhang mit dem Schreiben von Peta.“ Die Organisation hatte die Entscheidung der Schule, die sie für grundsätzlich und dauerhaft gehalten hatte, als vorbildlich bezeichnet.
> _



Die Schule hatte schon im Januar, als PETA die Schule aufforderte, das Angebot einzustellen, klar gemacht, dass dieses Angebote seitens der Pädagogen für sinnvoll gehalten würde:


> _Durch das Angeln und die Verwertung selbst gefangener Fische werden die Kinder und Jugendlichen stark sensibilisiert, dass Fische eben nicht aus der Gefriertruhe kommen, sondern Lebewesen sind, für deren Lebensräume auch der Mensch verantwortlich ist und mit denen maß- und verantwortungsvoll umzugehen ist.“ _



Und in diesem Sinne  - dass Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll ist für Kinder - wolle man weitermachen. 

Es gäbe sowohl ein GROßES Interesse seitens der Schüler wie auch Angelmaterial, das gespendet wurde. 

-------------------------------------------​Kommentar 

Hier fängt sich PETA einmal selber einen Tritt in den  A..... in ihrer ureigensten Disziplin ein, welche die Tierrechtler ja eigentlich so gut beherrschen:
In der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!

Die  klaren Worte seitens Schule und zuständigem Lehrer sind genauso zu begrüßen, wie dass die Osnabrücker Zeitung nicht mehr von "Tierschützern" schreibt, wenn es um PETA geht, sondern faktisch richtig von Tierrechtlern.

Und man sieht hier wieder, wie wichtig Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist!

Ohne das Engagement und die Herstellung von Öffentlichkeit von Dirk "Saza" Sazalowski, Verband (AVN) wie Verein (NWA) hätte man damals das Angebot nicht für die Kinder retten können - sowenig wie jetzt PETA diese Schlappe hätte erleiden müssen.

Und dass die Kollegen der Osnabrücker Zeitung anfangen, PETA korrekt als Tierrechtler statt als Schützer zu bezeichnen, diesen Aspekt der Arbeit von Verband, Verein und vor allem Dirk "Saza" Sazalowski ist vielleicht noch wichtiger, als die reine Genugtuung über die öffentliche Schlappe von PETA.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ursus Albis (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter*

Gefällt mir #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter*

Frag mich ;-)))

Ich find das so geil!!


----------



## saza (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter*

Ich finde das auch so genial. Hier in und um Osnabrück bekommen ihre Forderungen nur noch ein müdes Lächeln.
Ich hoffe, dass wir bald von einem Bundestrend sprechen können.


----------



## Zander Jonny (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter*

Weltklasse  #6#6#6


----------



## rustaweli (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter*

Endlich mal wieder.
Es scheint, die Saat geht so langsam aber sicher auf. Stück für Stück. Erkennt man so langsam und hoffnungsvoll vielleicht schon den Anbeginn hin zu einer aufgeklärten Trendwende? Schön wär's.


----------



## Franky (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter*

Die Anti-Bockwurstbaum-Kampagne sollte immer mehr um sich greifen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter*

So ists...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter*



saza schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch so genial. Hier in und um Osnabrück bekommen ihre Forderungen nur noch ein müdes Lächeln.
> Ich hoffe, dass wir bald von einem Bundestrend sprechen können.


Das wär so klasse  - schade, dass die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im DAFV da so schlafen...

Müssen halt die Angler wieder selber kämpfen...

In diesem Zusammenhang nochmal mein Lob an den aus dem DAFV ausgetretenen Landesverband Anglerverband Niedersachsen!

Die kämpfen im Gegensatz zum DAFV MIT den richtigen Anglern!


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter*

Dass Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll ist für Kinder.Das Gefällt mir#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter*

Mir auch..

PETAnern sicher weniger...


----------



## Arne0109 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter*

#6Sehr gut.
Wenn wir früher angeln waren haben wir keinen Blödsinn gemacht und alle waren beruhigt


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter*

Der gute Verband aus Niedersachsen hat auch dazu veröffentlicht (jetzt erst gesehen):
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/656-peta-am-eigenen-haken.html

Die haben auch bemerkt, dass PETA seine vorherige großkotzige Meldung stillschweigend gelöscht hat ;-)))


----------



## saza (3. November 2017)

*AW: Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der gute Verband aus Niedersachsen hat auch dazu veröffentlicht (jetzt erst gesehen):
> http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/656-peta-am-eigenen-haken.html
> 
> Die haben auch bemerkt, dass PETA seine vorherige großkotzige Meldung stillschweigend gelöscht hat ;-)))



Na klar haben die es mitbekommen. Da sitzen Angler, die für Angler tätig sind. Das ist das größte Lob, das ich aussprechen kann. 
Nicht son Verband, der von eine Haarpracht (fehl)geleitet wird. 
 Aber man muss sich allen Ernstes fragen, ob es auch was mit ihrer Parteizugehörigkeit zu tun hat. Erstaunliche Parallelen kommen grade auf, wenn man sich die Wählen in diesem Jahr anschaut.
Ich frage mich auch immer noch, ob diese Präsidentin einen Angelschein hat?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter*

Wetten würd ich nicht drauf, dass sie nen Schein hat - und wenn, mit ner "geschenkten" Prüfung bei einem Ihrer Abnick-LVs (da würd ich dann eher drauf wetten ;-)))) )


----------

